# Request for theme music - UPDATED



## TinderC (Jul 3, 2019)

UPDATE: for those still listening, feedback from the project team on the first track was don't throw it away but the rhythm is too busy, give us more mystery. So I've done two more demo tracks of mood material not finished pieces. 

Track 2: choir and gong.



Track 3: no voices, features just-bought Orange Tree nylon guitar from group buy. Also got to use just-bought Fluffy cello. As is my habit this one skewed more busy/happy in the first half.



Both tracks have a sprinkling of menace at the end.

Please tell me there is a whiff of theme in these things, I'm trying. Well in Track 3 to be exact I reused the cello theme from the original track which is






That phrase is dorian, and I combined it against mixolydian mode in the 2nd half.

Thanks for your toleration and feedback.
-Carl

PS: one of these has naked borrowing from Joseph Schwantner (can you tell?)

-----
Vi-Controllers,

New member here. I was offered to provide theme music with strings that will be considered for a video project that I would say has sophisticated mystery and some action, but no style was mentioned. I plan to give them two or three short tracks to find out what is useful. I don't have a demo tape but following is what I came up with for the first one which maybe a little long.



Since this is a first request, any tips on how to proceed in a professional way? Is this a reasonable track? Thanks for your expertise!!

-Carl


----------



## erica-grace (Jul 3, 2019)

TinderC said:


> I was offered to provide theme music



Umm, I don't hear a theme.


----------



## jon wayne (Jul 3, 2019)

Good production chops! Melody or not, might be just what the client wants.


----------



## TinderC (Jul 3, 2019)

erica-grace said:


> Umm, I don't hear a theme.


Glad you brought that up. I don't know if they actually said 'theme music' or if I used that word. I intended the cello part starting at 8 sec. to be thematic. I restate it several times but I should bring it out more.


----------



## TinderC (Jul 5, 2019)

jon wayne said:


> Good production chops!


Thank you. What I learned is that this track sounded very different on large monitors than on my headphones. After listening on monitors I added a 80Hz low cut filter to lighten up the cellos and also a little bit of exciter in the upper band so certain string-only parts had a bit more air.


----------



## Fang (Jul 5, 2019)

TinderC said:


> Vi-Controllers,
> 
> New member here. I was offered to provide theme music with strings that will be considered for a video project that I would say has sophisticated mystery and some action, but no style was mentioned. I plan to give them two or three short tracks to find out what is useful. I don't have a demo tape but following is what I came up with for the first one which maybe a little long.
> 
> ...




Do you have any more information on the project? I like it so far, the strings are thought provoking and the melody is nice. I could definitely hear a theme.


----------



## JT (Jul 5, 2019)

TinderC said:


> Glad you brought that up. I don't know if they actually said 'theme music' or if I used that word. I intended the cello part starting at 8 sec. to be thematic. I restate it several times but I should bring it out more.


I was specifically listening for the cello, but like erica-grace said, I didn't hear a theme. If you're wanting a theme, IMO the cello needs to be less rhythmic and more melodic. Good work .

I


----------



## markleake (Jul 5, 2019)

Like the others have said, it sounds well produced, but I don't identify any theme either. There are some nice syncopated rythms which I like, but overall the track sounds fairly random.

Rythms like that aren't going to make a big impact unless they are very emphasised somehow, or the notes and structure are very carefully chosen, IMO. In this case there is too much variation, eg with the woods and percussion not following any tight stucture/melody.


----------



## VinRice (Jul 5, 2019)

Lovely production. The bell is a little loud but it's a nice mix. I would make it two minutes max and a fade-out is a no-no. The problem is the lack of structure, it meanders rather than takes us on a harmonic journey. Chord changes, instrumentation changes seem random. There's no particular need for a melody or a classic diatonic chord progression (this is for picture after all) but we need to feel some sort of narrative otherwise it just becomes frustrating to listen to, however well executed the individual musical 'cells' are. It sounds like 'film music' but you're presenting it as a piece so it must have a coherent structure.


----------



## TinderC (Jul 5, 2019)

Fang said:


> I could definitely hear a theme.


Thank you. Lot of feedback pointing the opposite, so I need to read it carefully. I'm not really *in* the project yet, so I can only tell you about the music I am working on. The strings are Cinematic Studio Strings and Solo Strings. What kinda information are you looking for?


----------



## Fang (Jul 6, 2019)

TinderC said:


> Thank you. Lot of feedback pointing the opposite, so I need to read it carefully. I'm not really *in* the project yet, so I can only tell you about the music I am working on. The strings are Cinematic Studio Strings and Solo Strings. What kinda information are you looking for?



The theme you mention sounds heroic and other parts of the piece sound very intellectual, but as a whole it comes across quite light hearted and happy. I don't know if there are any darker or more serious elements to this video. I don't feel tense at any point during this track. 

I really like your theme though, like Doug said maybe play around with making it stand out if others are saying they can't hear it.


----------



## TinderC (Jul 6, 2019)

Thanks everyone for awesome feedback! Time to go subterranean for a short while and come up with an improved version. @douggibson if you are out there, listening to Yo-yo Ma on Geisha makes my CS Solo Cello feel puny - but yes I should separate figure from ground. @Fang, yes I will be going darker on my second track.


----------



## TinderC (Aug 7, 2019)

bump - UPDATED .. see original post


----------



## TinderC (Aug 10, 2019)

douggibson said:


> Track 3 in particular seems more rhythmic


TBH I posted Track 3 because I liked the result and we musicians need validation .. still waiting  So no I can’t submit it as is. Actually they are sending me an example of what they want and then I can decide if any part of Track 2or 3 is usable. Learning experience.




douggibson said:


> you have too many ideas going on


I've only worked with choreographers. They like rhythmic stuff and can take long demo tracks with lots of ideas and pick and choose, like : "Track 6 .. two minutes in .. that's what I need. Give me that". Maybe they're not picky because they always have small music budget.

I think the film world is different. With modern dance the music is more equal, like they'll change a dance scene to match the music, and they want unusual adventurous music. But I hear you, film needs short tracks with limited ideas, well crafted, intriguing, mood setting, longer stepwise melodies, don't hog the audience attention by showing off your wild creativity. The Basic Instinct theme is a classy example. There is also IMO drivel playing by these rules, like the GOT theme. I roll my eyes when I hear that but its paying the bills for someone.

Thanks for the feedback !


----------

